# 1 A.m Wakeup Call



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

My DW decided we should take the 25RSS out for it's maiden trip over the holiday weekend, blisters/bubbles and all. The first challenge was getting up out of the valley in which we live, a climb of 2-3,000 feet. Unfortunately, we also faced gusty winds (30-50 mph), so my anxiety level matched the climb!







For the most part, the TT behaved herself and during the climb out, I had the tow/haul engaged on the Silverado. At one point the rpms shot up to about 5k and the speed dropped to around 40-45 mph, temp stayed in normal range, oil pressure was a little higher than normal, sway bar worked fine. We were lightly loaded, only 10 gals in the fresh, dry in the others. The rv resort was about 60 miles away and we had a coupon from the dealer where we purchased for our stay (along w/ dinner for 2, case of wine, tour, etc.).
After getting set up, we ran all the systems to make sure everything worked, walked around, talked to others, cooked dinner and of course, christened the black tank and used the shower. My son, who's 2 and is really into anything train related, decided that the TT is the "caboose" since the "engine" pulls it.







Since it was to get a little cool that first evening, I set the furnace to come on if the temp dropped below 64. Well, about 1 a.m. or so it did followed shortly afterwards by the smoke detector!







The paint burning off the furnace set off the detector and woke me and the DW up as soon as it went off. The kids slept through it all.








Next day saw us going down to the office for our tour and our case of wine. Well, it seems we had to sit through this 90 minute persuasion act whereby they were trying to sell us a camping membership for 13k. I was ready to leave after the first 10 minutes but managed to tough it out. I still can't find the fine print that said we had to endure that misery, just thought we were going to have a marvelous experience camping.
Anyway, after toting this case of wine back to the trailer (don't know why...I prefer beer)







I decided to go over the trailer and note down anything else I wanted the dealer to do besides tear the front end off to fix the blisters/bubbles. DW wants the mini-blinds gone from the back slide. I noticed that the drawer in the pantry is crooked. Also ran the furnace some more to burn off the rest of the paint.
Final day, went to empty the tanks. Found you can make water run uphill in the hose but did have to lift it up by hand to get it to drain completely.







Next purchase will be a set of those legs to get an angle on the hose. Used the quickie flush on the black tank a couple of times (did do the Calgon thing before we used the toilet). Hitched up and headed for home. On the way back, kept the truck in 3rd and did not use the tow/haul mode and in my opinion, did better than the trip out. For the most part, speed was between 50-60, rpm's not higher than 4k, temp normal, oil press still a little higher than normal.
Probably won't go back to that rv resort, since we refused their offer, we're probably not welcome







but we did find an even better one close by for our next trip in about 3 weeks (unless the dealer says they've got the part/ok to replace our front end). 
Overall, satisfied with the camping aspect of the trip, operation of TT. Just some minor mods to do.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds like an interesting first trip!

We received a couple of 'Free Stay' coupons when we bought our Outback. I promptly tore them up a we walked out the door. We received sales calls for a couple of weeks, but eventually they figured out we were not goin to bite, and stopped calling.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like you had a great trip...sans the 90 min sales pitch. Was the wine worth the time?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds like you had a good trip overall
I would have never made it through a 90 min talk
Glad to hear you had a satisfied trip beside some minor problems

Don


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The oil used in the sheet metal stamps to make the fire box on the furnace sure does smoke. We had to run ours a couple of times to burn it all off.

The metal mini blinds are a pain, we replaced all of the blinds on the windows that are next to beds with cloth shades, MUCH nicer.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Sounds like you had a decent maiden voyage. I bet you liked the 25RSS... Some of the RV dealers around here give "free" coupons to RV Resorts / Campgrounds that turn out to be membership driven. Too bad you wasted 90 minutes that could have been better spent playing with the dump hose


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

Glad to hear you made the best of it.







Those free stay places are amazing. We were offered a "Shake Down Cruise" with ours at the Blue Mesa Resort near Gunnison. We took the bait since we wanted to do some things in that area anyway. When we pulled into the resort our first instinct was to turn around and find another spot, but we didn't. Let me tell you those must be the absolute worst camp sites in the state of Colorado. No shade and nothing but dirt, unlevel sites and sagebrush. The clubhouse seemed like an assisted living complex with a hot tub







The place was filled with class A's about 4 feet apart until it looked like a dealership. We too had to endure the pitch about how great it would be to have your own spot there







We left the next day saying if this is what RVing was all about we would sell our trailer









Ray


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Glad to hear you had a nice first trip. Terribles RV Resort in Pahrump looks real nice. I have never camped there, but drove through once. It's right down the street from the Chicken Ranch.........









I mean.......

Someone told me it's just down the street









Good Luck,

Steve


----------



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

dmbcfd said:


> Glad to hear you had a nice first trip. Terribles RV Resort in Pahrump looks real nice. I have never camped there, but drove through once. It's right down the street from the Chicken Ranch.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly where we are going at the end of June! No, not the Ranch but Terrible's Lake Side Resort







We saw the signs on the way to that nightmare we went to and after our fantastic tour and case of wine, drove on over there and promptly made reservations for 5 days action


----------



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sounds like you had a great trip...sans the 90 min sales pitch. Was the wine worth the time?
> [snapback]115819[/snapback]​










No clue if the wine is any good or not. We've given several bottles away and the recipients are still alive so I guess that's a good sign







Believe it or not, we also discovered that a bottle or two don't even have labels on them!
Geez..........


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

mrw3gr said:


> My DW decided we should take the 25RSS out for it's maiden trip over the holiday weekend, blisters/bubbles and all. The first challenge was getting up out of the valley in which we live, a climb of 2-3,000 feet. [snapback]115801[/snapback]​


I feel your pain on this! I have the same issue. Getting out of the valley we live in to the freeway is the most stressful part of a every trip!

Las Vegas, eh? Did you buy at Cal's RV & Boat? We drove all the way there from Northern California to save several thousand over the local prices. And we had a pretty good experience.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mrw3gr said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like you had a great trip...sans the 90 min sales pitch. Was the wine worth the time?
> ...


Yea...that's not a good sign of a quality wine. Thinking you might have just given your friends some really nice vinegar.


----------

